# Piranha 3D (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone want to go swimming?

Watch out! The Weinsteins and Dimension Films is bringing us *Piranha 3D* a 3D (again, enough.....) remake of the classic 70's B flick *Piranha* (1978).

Directed/produced by Alexandre Aja, and written by Aja, Patrick Melton and Marcus Dunstan (who did *Feast* and *Saw*), as well as Chuck Russell, this flick has some name talent: Elisabeth Shue, Ving Rhames, Richard Dreyfuss, Christopher Lloyd, Jerry O'Connell and Dina Meyer.

What is the plot of this schlockfest? Well, here ya go:

_The fictional Lake Victoria is the caldera of a prehistoric volcano. Each 4th of July weekend, the population of Lake Victoria, Arizona swells from 5,000 to 50,000 as young people flood the town to celebrate. When tremors tear open a crack in the lake floor, millions of piranha are released. But Sheriff Julie Forester (Elizabeth Shue) is seriously outnumbered, and with only one chance to save the lake and her family from totally being devoured, she must risk everything to destroy the aquatic carnivores herself._

Ok............

The flick has not yet been rated, and recently had its release date pushed back. It was set for April 16, 2010, but has been delayed to August 27, 2010.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0464154/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

One short week until opening...........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be waiting for Richard Dreyfuss to quote the line "You're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i can't wait for this! All my friends really don't get what is so great about it  time to get new friends!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Sharktopus vs Piranha 3D! Who will win the viewers hearts?


----------



## avidgrant (Aug 11, 2010)

you know what they say. If you cant make a good movie, make a crappy one in 3D!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

It's amazing that they could get so many stars to do this movie. I read somewhere that Dreyfuss plays a Matt Hooper type charater. "It's only an island if you look at it from the water".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So JT, how was it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I dug it. Fun and over the top. We talked about it on the new podcast.

James Cameron should go buy a sense of humor...

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16355


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, getting fired from a movie can leave a bitter taste

To do him justice, I've heard similar comments made about the current 3D craze here on the Forum.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nah, he's a holier than thou dick.

Take that! LOL

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/articlenews.php?id=16378


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess I need to buy a sense of humor too since I didn't think it succeeded in being funny, which it probably tried to do after failing to be scary.

It did try to be funny....it tried really hard.


----------

